# Indigenous Revolutionary Legion...



## Everymanalion (Dec 30, 2012)

Posted from Facebook, I figure someone might "like" this or support....

Indigenous Revolutionary Legion

So, anytime I mention anything about indigenous populations on here, people always message me asking how they can help with their struggles and how they can bring light to the issues facing modern day indigenous people in Latin America, Africa, Australia, The United States and everywhere else on this earth, well now is your chance...

I am building a "network" of sorts to fight for indigenous rights online and help keep people informed about what is going on in these targeted communities across the globe. You people say you want to help? Then help promote. If you know me, you know I do NOT do anything half ass and this may start small but I promise you it will grow. I hate to use my Facebook as shameless promotion but this is all for a VERY good cause, to get the attention of the mainstream masses in "first" world countries about the plights of these lost and forgotten people and takes nothing but a few clicks of a mouse to press "Like" and "Follow". The more people we get, the more other people will listen. 

These pages will be covering the current struggles for equality of people such as the Mayans, Incans, Aztecs, Native Americans, Palestinians and every other group of people that has been horribly oppressed by Euro-imperialism. So please, go to these pages, click "Like" or "Follow" or both and if you want to help immensely, copy and paste this message in a status for me, take a screenshot and post it on Instagram, anything at all helps and hopefully together we can attempt to make this a top priority and make other people who would not pay attention before, pay attention now. Enough of my ramblings, thank you for reading, here is the info...

Facebook- http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indigenous-Revolutionary-Legion/317188438383152

Twitter- https://twitter.com/IndiRevoLegion

Email- [email protected]


P.S. I will be starting a "team" of sorts for people to help me with news and what not, so if you are interested in helping in ANY WAY send me an email to the email listed above.


----------



## Roots317 (Dec 30, 2012)

You should tell people to check out Idle No More also. 
http://www.idlenomore.com/


----------

